# Jet boat Project



## River Rider

I finally have crossed over from my old tin boat with a prop to my a new rig with a jet. The old boat was fine, but the worries of prop damage got to be too much. I came across what I see as my perfect boat. It is a 1452 Alumaweld with a 70/50 jet. It is a semi vee with a centerconsole, and is no way as nice as most on here but by golly she looks good to me. I already have plans for this, but ol lady won't let me sink any money in it yet as she was not happy as it was I traded up from my last boat. Anyways here is a picture after bringing it home. I plan to launch it on its maiden voyage tomorrow after work on the Colorado and see how she does.


----------



## bulldog

That boat is going to haul a$$. That is a big motor for a little boat. Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## georgiaken

Congrats!


----------



## River Rider

Yeah i was a little nervous about it since it is not a true jet sled. It is a semi vee and the transom is not really beefed up like most jet sleds are. When I went out to look at it I crawled under the trailer and checked every seam there was to make sure the motor wasn't cracking the boat. But to my surprise there was not a crack one in the welds or any places in the aluminum transom that looked weak from torque. I am going to eventually get some aluminum and get to work on welding some gussets from the transom to the sides of the boat for extra support. I am hoping to get some more denero and the apprroval from the boss lady around winter to start the mods I have planned. I am going to take out the center console and plywood floor to clean up the controls and then go back with foam in the floors and aluminum on top. Then make a mount for the gas tank under the console, then we set the console. I am also thinking of adding float boxes, or pods. This boat seems a little sluggish getting up on plane. The guy I bought it from suggested them or trim tabs. I am new to jetting so I am not sure if this is a good idea or not. I need to measure if the jet would clear boxes if they were added anyways. Anyhow thanks for the comments, and I hope to one day catch up with the class of rides yall have. They are trully art.


----------



## reedjj

bulldog said:


> That boat is going to haul a$$. That is a big motor for a little boat. Congrats and best of luck!!


. 

+1. What an awesome find


----------



## River Rider

Well the maiden voyage was short but only because of time restraints. Over all I would have to say it was.... Freaking awsome. Man I should have bought a jet a long time ago. I ran through riffles that I normally would have had to turn around from. I still need a little practice at the turning situation as well as figuring out my load capacity, but overall great. I do however have a couple things that will need to be taken care of before I get too carried away with fishing. First is fix the tilt and trim leak. I don't need it to run but it helps when cleaning out weeds. Second is an antenna for the radio. No point of having a cd player on water, and the guy I bought it from didn't install a antenna. After that I will start to clean out the boat of whatever junk is not needed as well as clean up the rats nest of wires on the console. This will keep me on the water and happy until season starts to wind down or if there is ever a rainy weekend in Texas to work on it in the garage. I will get some pictures of the layout of the boat and some design ideas I am kicking around if I ever do get a chance to really start modding my boat.


----------



## semojetman

looks great man. Yeah, reminds me of mine. 

Big Motor+little boat=go go go


----------



## fender66

Nothing wrong with big motors on a little boat. It's good to have the umf when you need it.

Welcome aboard River Rider. Happy to have you here on TinBoats


----------



## River Rider

Well after a long wait and balancing the check book after christmas and an engagement ring I get to work on my boat. The first and foremost plan was to upgrade the motor. Not so much a bigger horse power, but a newer bigger block version. With advice from Lil' Blue Rude I searched around for a good used outboard, finally landing on a guy who traded out some work with me for it. It is an 1989 70 horse that ran perfectly when we tested it. The only down fall was when I checked the compression the top cylinder was a little week. So I have sinced pulled the head and found there was some light scarring and I will have to pull the cylinders and get them bored. I have never done this and have some help lined out to help but I will update as I go along. The motor is still attached to the bass boat it came with but that gave me the ability to not leave my boat out of comission while I work on this other motor. Pictures below are of the donor boat and some of the block and the initial tear down.


----------



## River Rider

Got a chance to dive into this motor yesterday. My brother came over and helped me pull the flywheel, as well as dismantle the block. It wasn't hard at all to get into, but like all projects putting it back together will be I am sure. I will try to get the cylinders dropped off today so the machine shop can determine if the scoring is real bad or not then I can prepare with which route to take. I have included some pictures of the tear down as well as me cleaning the motor up. Little brother thought it would be a good idea to go ahead and clean it then paint it. After hanging in the garage a bit cleaning up I tried some sanding and ended up with a sanded cowl and midsection so I will be re-painting the motor as well. I have the midsection primed and ready. Not quite sure of the color yet, but I hope to have an idea by this weekend. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## fatherfire89

River Rider said:


> I finally have crossed over from my old tin boat with a prop to my a new rig with a jet. The old boat was fine, but the worries of prop damage got to be too much. I came across what I see as my perfect boat. It is a 1452 Alumaweld with a 70/50 jet. It is a semi vee with a centerconsole, and is no way as nice as most on here but by golly she looks good to me. I already have plans for this, but ol lady won't let me sink any money in it yet as she was not happy as it was I traded up from my last boat. Anyways here is a picture after bringing it home. I plan to launch it on its maiden voyage tomorrow after work on the Colorado and see how she does.


Thats a sweet boat man. Lots of power and it looks badass too.


----------



## River Rider

Haven't gotten a word on my cylinders yet, so I am still waiting to see how far it needed to be bored out. Did get around to priming the engine cowling and picking out paint colors for the motor and cowl. Decdided to go witha flat back motor and I will buy some decals that will be white outlined with black inside. Kind of a gloss black writing on a flat black motor. Seen something similar before and it looked cool. I also found a dealon some old marine coolers that had cushions as well as one with an aluminum frame. I will probably clean the aluminum frame up and paint it black to go in the boat as well. The other cooler will just be for hunting or something. I have some honey dos this week but hopefully my next post will be of me picking up my block from the machine shop and putting it back together. I have a trip planned in February to fish grainger lake and thought that would be as good a place as any to try out the new motor.


----------



## River Rider

No word still on my block but I decided I should try to take advatage of the time I had to work before I have to do the honey dos. I pulled the bass boat out of the garage and put in my shed, and then backed in my aluminum boat. The first thing I wanted to do was remove the center console and start cleaning. There was alot of leaves and other debris from fishing under trees so I wanted to make sure it was gone before I try to spray it out. Next I removed all the old wiring and controls so that I could assess if they need replacing or if they are still good. Then I took out the old radio and cleaned off the console. I thought I had a good picture of the console but I didn't. I will get one later so I can show yall how I plan to redo some of it with some gauges as well as a switch panel and new radio. Tonight is the last night I can work on it till possibly later next week so I have some help lined up for the flooring install tonight. I am hoping I can have the boat washed down, and flooring cut to fit before to late. Then I can do the rest myself later next week. I will post some more pictures tomorrow. Until then here is what I have done.


----------



## River Rider

I got to get the floor done yesterday. Well I say done, more like got it cut out and dry fitted. Looks like I will be doing some welding for supports on the floor to beef it up some. Without it being attached it flexes pretty good with my heavy self, so I figured with a couple braces, and then being screwed down it shouldn't flex much at all. I made the floor stop at the last rib before the start of the front deck so I can spray water odwn it to clear any dirt that will get under the floor. Might not be the best idea but sounded good at the time. I have some pictures added of the floor and then a mock set up with my new cooler seat. I didn't put the console with it yet but I did get some pictures of it. The first one you can see how it was set up originally. The radio set flush on top with two cup holders, and the steering and throttle controls on the slant. The second picture is how I want to make it. I will make an aluminum box for the radio to sit on top of the console and then mount the fish finder on top of that. Then the other side will have at least one cup holder, and then just space to throw things up on. The slant will be the same except I will try to incorporate some gauges. Mainly a tach, gas, and water pressure gauge. Then lastly I still haven't found a for sure spot but there will be a small panel for my rocker switches. Let me know what you think so far. Hopefully the next time I post will because my block is finally finished.


----------



## River Rider

Well good news the machine shop just called and the block is ready to be fitted with the pistons. It was bored 20 over just to be safe, but not sure how mch it is going to cost just yet. Pistons are ordred so I guess when I get them I can drop them off to the shop and hopefully bring the block home the next day. I am a little nervous now being as I have actually spent the money that I might not get the motor back together. I will be going over the parts some until I get it just to stay fresh. Man I am excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## River Rider

I got the pistons in today for my block, so tomorrow I will get them dropped off to the machine shop to be fitted. Hopefully everything is right and I can pick up the block Thursday or Friday. The rest of the rebuild kit should be in by then, and I should have the wood floors done in the house so the fiance will let me play with my boat again. I have this weekend to put the motor back together as well as play with my new toys I bought for the boat. I need to start mocking up how I want everything and I will get some pictures for yall's input. Some of my new toys include gauges, gas tank, and new stereo. I can't wait till it all arrives and I actually get to get down with this build this weekend.


----------



## River Rider

I got to work on my project some this past weekend. The machine shop I used is appearently backed up because they said it will be sometime this week before I can get my parts back. So instead of building my motor back I got to do some painting instead. Basically I wanted to go with a flat black motor and I have ordered some decals for it that will be outlined in white with black in the middle. Kind of a black on black, but with the decals having a gloss I thought it would make it look cool. I also painted the cooler rack black instead of leaving it the shiny aluminum. That way it matched the boat more. Yesterday I got in the rest of my goodies, so I started to dry fit them. I got a 18 gallon gas tank for under the console, a new radio with 2 extra speakers, and then my fuel, water pressure, and tach gauges. This way I can have a better idea of what my boat motor is doing. I plan on stripping down the console this evening and getting it ready for paint as well. I will paint it flat black as well so that it matches the rest of the boat better, as well as cover welds I will be making to fit the radio in and the fuel fill cap and vent. I will get pictures of the console work tonight but enjoy my ameture paint job till then.


----------



## semojetman

Looking awesome man. Black on black will look good.


----------



## River Rider

I called the machine shop yesterday to see the latest on my block. He told me he was getting to it that afternoon and I should be able to pick it up later today after I get off. So with that knowledge I decided to do some work on the console last night. I cut out the holes for my tach, water pressure, and gas gauges. Bent some aluminum for the new radio's location and a piece to cover old holes on the dash. Then bent a piece of aluminum for the fill cap and vent fitting that will be mounted to the side of the console for filling up with gas. Then I cut the hole along the right side of the console for my switch panel. Wish I could have put it in a place I could see what was on but it fits well there. I don't think I will leave anything on so we will see how it works out. All the bent pieces look pretty crude right now, but I will get them looking better once I get to weld them up some. I don't think I will weld them solid just a few beads to hold it together real strong and then paint it. After that I will come in with some clear caulk and seal eerything else up a little better. I added some pictures to give everyone an idea of my set up on the console. Hopefully I will be putting my motor back together tonight otherwise I will be welding up everything. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## fender66

Very nice.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice set-up should be nice when your done


----------



## Ride_Klein

That console is looking good.


----------



## River Rider

Ok so I have to rant a little. After being excited about getting to rebuild not just my motor but also the boat something finally had to give. I have had my cylinders at this machine shop since January 3. Before I even dropped them off I called the guy and asked how long it would take to do the work. I wanted to schedule my build to where I would be ready for a fishing trip in early February. The guy told me with the current work load and all it should be a week. I took the cylinders up there and waited a week and no call. I call and he tells me he hasn't gotten to me yet but I am next. I wait a couple more days and still no call so I call him. He said he just got done and told me what size piston kit to get. I ask him then how long after I get that to him would it take for me to get it all matched up and back in my hands. He said if I get the parts to him the next morning I could pick it up the following evening. Well here it is over a week and 3 phone calls later. He still hasn't gotten to me, but everytime tells me oh it will be ready tomorrow. Or it will be ready begining of next week. I don't have a problem with a company that is busy and can't get to me right away. Especially if they are doing that good in this economy right now. But I can't stand it to have a man tell me straight up that something will be ready on a certain day and it not. Especially when he hasn't even gotten to it. Don't lie to me. Just tell me hey we are a little behind give us another week. I will be fine with that because then I don't make plans to work on something that isn't ready. Ok, sorry for the rant it is just driving me nuts. Being as I didn't get to work on the motor last night I did do some more work on the console. Everything worked out ok but not as pretty as I would have liked. I guess after being agrivated with the machine shop guy and then runnning out of welding wire just when I started to get in a good rhythm welding lead me to some consoling with a 12 ounce friend. So after a few work started getting a little sloppy but all in all I have a grinder to clean up the welds and it is on its way to being done. All I have left is to clean up what I want to clean, cut holes for the last of the accessories, and then sand. I should be able to paint it tomorrow sometime. Then I can start back on the boat floor and wiring. I attached some pictures of the console. Let me know what yall think. Again sorry for the rant.


----------



## fool4fish1226

That turned out great =D>


----------



## gotmuddy

I hate when people give me the runaround.


----------



## River Rider

Just got back my block from the machine shop. Everything looks good and was relatively cheaper then I thought. $55 a hole is what he told me it would cost starting out and that is what he charged. I wasn't planning on working on it tonight being as I feel a little under the weather and could use some catching up on my sleep but I am excited to get this thing back together. I will post further progress in the morning. Man I hope I can get this little thing back together correctly.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Glad to hear you got yor block back.
Did he chamfer the ports or are you going to?


----------



## River Rider

Yes, he was supposed to do those as well. I will check it out a little later when I get off work and make sure of it.


----------



## hotshotinn

The master Blaster is goin tobe bad arced =D>


----------



## River Rider

Well I was too excited to rest last night, so I got a little work done. I just kept the kleenexes by the block as I cleaned it. I didn't do much, but I did get the rings on the pistons, the needle bearings on the wrist pin, and everything ready for me to reinstall the pistons. It is going together rather smoothly so far so hopefully that keeps up. I also got my decals this morning for my motor. I plan on putting another coat of paint on the everything before I apply the decals but you can see them in the pictures below. Think I should have gotten a size smaller as these are pretty big, but I know they will at least fit. I know the horse power decal is a little off but I like the sound of the 48 better. I will post some more pictures tomorrow of the work on the motor. I am thinking I can get it all put back together this evening, but we will see.


----------



## River Rider

I knew I was taking too long but this is ridiculous... Yesterday a man found a half submerged sack in the Colorado River where we frequent. It was full of cash and coins. Never said how much but he got turned in by a banker when he tried to exchange the wet bills for dry ones. (Hated to admit there are some slow people here) Worse thing is my father and I did a river clean up this past summer with some friends for Ducks Unlimitied and we searched the whole banks in that area for any trash. Man that would have been sweet to have done some comunity and then cashed in as well. I am trying to upload the link but lets see if it does. https://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/vid...At-Colorado-River20120123-ktbcw#axzz1kOAm1saq


----------



## gotmuddy

> Blake says the Bastrop Police Department will wait 30 days to see if anyone claims the money. He will then post a legal notice in local newspapers for 90 days. *If the money remains unclaimed, a hearing will be held to determine who the money will go to.*
> 
> Read more: https://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/video/Man-Discovers-Buried-Treasure-At-Colorado-River20120123-ktbcw#ixzz1kRoSQlfN



that pisses me off. the guy found the money, it is his, end of story. [-X


----------



## River Rider

So I tried to put my block back togther, but no luck. THe crank wouldn't turn and I was tired of messing with it. Luckily we got a bunch of much needed rain over the night that prevented me from getting to work. This allowed me to get back to the motor. After getting so much needed guidence from Lil Blue Rude I took the shaft back out and discovered some of the main bearings were cracked. (Probably from me not seating them correctly) So I ordered new parts, which won't be in till next week, and then just cleaned up my work area and covered everything back up. Since I couldn't do anything on the motor itself I decided to get back to the paint job. I wasn't happy with the original pain color as it wasn't real flat. Plus seem to be real brittle, so I wire brushed and sanded everything back down. After a good wipe I repainted all the motor pieces as well as the center console. Let me know what yall think. I will probably not get anything done the next few days, but come Saturday I would like to get my floor supports in on the boat and possibly secure the floor down. Then I can begin to figure out the wiring.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looks great =D>


----------



## River Rider

Well the paint looks good. I plan on adding the decals tomorrow evening before I have to go out. I started thinking the I might change the plain flat black of the color scheme with some gloss black skulls or something else to break up the plainess. While I won't get the bearings on the drive shaft till mid next week I am nervous I won't get this motor back together right. I have too much invested now to quit but also I got to know when to cut my losses. Guess I will wait till the parts come in and keep with my buddy Lil blue rude to do my best but there is no outboard machanics worth a crap around me. Either way I will get y'all some updates after I get the decals on tomorrow.


----------



## River Rider

The decals were a little difficult at first nut I think they will work. Wish they weren't so big and had so much white but hey they work. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

You'll get it going no problem.
Hood looks good. Think the decals are just right size. If you want to break up the flat black you might gloss the top or do some design in gloss or somethink like that under the decals. Might do the evinrude emblem in gloss somewhere.


----------



## River Rider

Yeah I agree about breaking up the flat black. I was thinking of doing some stencil work in gloss black to change it up. Otherwise I gotta get on the the floor supports this weekend so that I can get this rig Rollins by the second weekend in February.


----------



## River Rider

The new bearings and parts should be in tomorrow. I have to do some work for my dad before I can get to my motor so we will see how what happens. I will update everyone tomorrow with any new work. Quick question though. I was getting all the wiring figured out since I have the time and cant figure out what to do about the trolling motor. It is a 56 lb thrust 12 or 24 volt motor guide. I want to wire it 12 volt just to keep things simple but I want to make sure that if I do just the 12 Volts that it won't hurt the power of the thrust rather just limit the run time compared to the 24 volt. Thanks for the help. Hope to get this thing going by the end of the weekend.


----------



## River Rider

Got done with helping dad and decided to get the shaft back in the block. Well it seems things are the way they should. Everything is torqued down and only snapped one bolt so far. The shaft turns a lot smoother then before, but still feels to have the right compression so far. Here are some pictures of the block so far. Hopefully the rest of the build goes smoother. I will update tomorrow with the latest progress.


----------



## fatherfire89

Thats looking awesome man. Good work. Cant wait to see it when its put back together!


----------



## River Rider

Got the motor more or less put back together. I left some of the cover shrouds off until I get it hung on the boat. I want to be able to run and and check for any possible leaks before I seal her all up. Wasn't too bad of a job, but can't say it was a success until I get her purring. I couldn't help but see if it would turn over so I do know all of that sounds good so far. Tonight I will get some of the garage cleaned up so I can back the boat back in and get the floor hammered out. Hope to have it done by this evening, then that will give me a little time Sunday morning to work on putting the controls and figure the wiring.


----------



## River Rider

Got the garage clean enough to put up the mechanic tools and bring out the metal fabricating tools. Got the floor supports cut and welded in. Started screwing the floor down but broke the drill bit so it is down but not completely secure. I mocked up the cooler seat and console so I could get a feel as well as show y'all what she will look like. Let me know what y'all think. Hope to get back on it Sunday before the super bowl party kicks off.


----------



## River Rider

Oops dang iPhone cut out before the rest of the picture loaded. Here are the rest including one of the motor with the cowl.


----------



## River Rider

I hate stainless steel screws. After snapping a few I decided to just go with selftapping galvanized screws. If anything they will work for now. Another problem I came across is I am having a hard time finding some kind of wire loom to run the wires and controlls from the motor to the console. I wanted to run them on top of the floor for easy maintenance, but the only looms I have found are on Iboats.com and you have to buy 50' at a time. Wondering if anyone knows a place I can buy it by the foot, or have other ideas for a way to make a clean install with all I will have exposed on the floor. I would only need about 10', so I can't justify buying 50' for almost a $100. Thanks.


----------



## River Rider

The floor is finished, the console is attached, and the motor is hanging. I still need to wire averything, but at least it is all right there under the console and clean looking. I got with an electrcian buddy who hooked me up with watertight brand conduit to run the controlls, and wiring in so it looks clean on the boat. Hopefully I get at leats the ignition done tonight to where I can try to awaken this beast. Here are some pictures of the progress. I got to get this baby rolling as my garage looks like hell. My fishing trip got cancelled this weekend so I hope to have it done then.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Looking good. Don't forget to double oil it before the first test fire.


----------



## River Rider

I was told to mix the gas 50 to 1 along with the VRO pumping. Is that what you meant by double oiling? Or should I mix it 25 to one?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Yeah if the vro is still working that should do just fine.


----------



## hotshotinn

We unhook the oil injectioin from my 40 johnson.I going to make double oil mix when i fire itup.My macanic says oil injection on old ouboard are not tobe trusted.He says when oil injection fails then so does the moter.Food for thought #-o


----------



## River Rider

Yeah I kicked that idea around alot. I decided to keep it since it worked perfectly fine when i first started messing with it. I will just get in the habit of testing my alarm everytime before I go out as well as monitor the oil level to make sure it is using it. If it ever fails I guess I will just have to break down and just get me a new motor. Hoping it won't come to that but like you and lil blue rude told me you never know when or if it will go. I will see how it goes to begin with. I plan on doing a full break in so I will decided to keep it after that. Thanks for the concerns though.


----------



## River Rider

Its alive!!! Well it started up after a little while of cranking. It would run for about a few minutes and then die off. I think it was all the oil and crap I was rubbing the internal parts with when I rebuilt it, but it started. Being as I was running mixed gas along with the VRO pumping in its mixture I am sure it was chocking down some oil. I pretty much only messed with wiring the ignition to see if it would run, so tonight I will try to finish up some more wiring and then not try to run the motor again till I get it all done. At least this way I can have a full day of messing with it to start the break in. I got the the whole weekend to try to wrap up the majority of things on this rig so hopefully I will have some better updates with pictures for yall. Right now I am just happy to hear it start. I couldn't help just walking out this morning and turning the key to see if it would fire and it did. So far so good....


----------



## River Rider

Now that I am on my easy chair I figured I would update some work done this weekend. I got to mount the gauges, speaker for the stereo and finish running all wires to the consoles. I also got the welding done for the trolling motor and the front deck area where the trolling motor plug, tilt/trim switch, and 12 volt accessory plug will go. I will try to get better pictures in the morning. Let me know what y'all think. Hopefully I will get the rest of the wiring done tomorrow and then I will start running the motor. Also I am hoping to score a hydraulic jack plate for when I want to run a prop. Hope to find my tinboats decal to add to the rest real helps the black.


----------



## River Rider

Well now that the computer is acting right I figured I would post up more pictures of the work I done over the weekend.


----------



## fool4fish1226

That is looking great - some really nice work =D>


----------



## River Rider

Well guys didn't do near the job I thought I could do on the block. Between me and the guys helping me I found that my block was not sealed as tight as I would like. After torquing every bolt to spec I snapped off at least 4 of them. I have since then took apart the block again and had some help putting it back together but there is a crack in on of the crank case halves. So now that I am frustrated I decided to look at new power heads. After some recommendations I have been talking to chris Carson marine and they have a couple options for me. So I have tore down my block for the third time and about to buy a hopped up block from chris so that I am ready for the season. I do have some questions for those that know from experience. I bought a jack plate from a buddy that has 5" of vertical travel and sets the motor back 6". I figured this way I could run a jet or a prop with that kind of adjustment. My question is does anyone have a cmc Jake plate and if so what kind of splash plate and set up do yall have? I am trying to figure if I need a splash plate since the motor is so far back now and how big or wide to make it. Here are some pictures after the tear down and mock up of the jack plate. All help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lovedr79

I like that stereo cover! Boat looks great


----------



## River Rider

I got all of my parts shipped to Chris Carson Marine today and hope it doesn't take too long to get it back. Since then I have re-hung my old jet motor so I can try to get the height and splash plate figured out. I did get some other rat killing done such as mounting my nab lights and putting the hatch door back on the rear deck. I will update after I get some more work done and hope to try everything out this weekend so I can get the ride height figured out the motor.


----------



## River Rider

I haven't posted in a while trying to stay busy so I don't get anxious on getting my motor back. But it hasn't worked to well. Since the last post I I've torn apart the jet and sent the shaft and bearings in to be replaced to fit the new motor as well as making the trailer legal to haul. Now that I have done that I am going nuts to get back on the river. Turns out that water will not be released this year on the river I run unless substantial rains hit. This means water levels are low and having a jet pays off this year. We had a kick off river party for the season over the weekend and I had to ride in a buddies boat and we had to drag too many times. A couple boats were jets and just flew by it was nothing. Man you don't think a jet is important until you catch yourself dragging through riffles that aren't really deep unless you have a prop. Outboard Jets has already shipped my shaft back but I am still waiting on an update from chris. Man I can't wait... Until then I will have to post some pictures of our Colorado river while we are out.


----------



## fender66

What is the expected turn around time for sending something to Chris?


----------



## River Rider

That is a good question. I show my block parts arriving 1:00 PM on 3-6-2012. I e-mailed him a few days later to see if he knew about when I should plan on getting it back. He told me hopefully the end of last week. I don't want to pester a man, but I wish I knew what to expect for turn around as it is fishing season and I have trips planned. I do know I don't want to rush him either as he told me he is completely going through all of the motor and its components. He said when I get it back it will have been runned and tested to make sure everything is installed and operating as expected. I hear nothing but good things so I am really excited about getting it back. Plus I hate riding co-pilot in buddy's boats when they are running a prop and a jet fly by us. Then I never hear the end about how my boat isn't even running so I can't say anything.


----------



## fender66

It's been two weeks now...I don't think it would hurt to make a phone call to see where he stands on it. I've talked to him before and he seems nice enough.


----------



## River Rider

I finally got through to Chris. The block I am buying is his son's and he wants him to do the work so it looks like possibly later next week before I get my block back. I hope it doesn't take longer then that. That is pushing it too far into the fishing season for me. Especially since I still need to do break in. Hope it is worth the wait. Seems to be a relaly nice block and should do me right. I got the new shaft and bearing installed last night so the pump is ready. Just waiting on Chris now. Man I can't wait till I get to try it all out for real.


----------



## fender66

Sounds great. I thought that all his blocks came with a break in already done?? Maybe not??

His son's block? Isn't that a used engine? Maybe I'm forgetting what you're getting from him.

I'm hoping you get on the water real soon.


----------



## River Rider

To answer your questions yes. They say thy are broke in for the first two hours but the remaining break in is at home. After discussing what I was looking for in a motor he told me his son had an unfinished project that he sold and has the block left over. It was the exact same block I was looking for just tweaked a little. He said his son was doing the work so therefore he was going to let him finish it. Just hope his son works for him... Now you got me thinking. I am sure it will be a hoss of a motor just hope to see it soon.


----------



## River Rider

Got some good news yesterday evening... Chris Carson's son, called to let me know he was getting started and said he should have the block put together and up and going in the next couple days. Sucks not sooner as I am missing a trip to Choke Canyon, but hopefully I will get it back in time for the next tournaments I have coming up. I will have to get some pictures as I have done some more work on the boat as well as order a fresh water pump impeller to install on the jet pump. Just tinkering until I can get the motor back in my hands. Looks like I may be spending some more money on a new jet impeller as well as I don't have many shim washers left and I know I can't shim it up much more. Seems like I have over done the work I was thinking of doing this year. Only good thing I guess is I can say I basically have a brand new motor from the power head to the shaft, bearings, and other pump parts for more then half the price of buying new. Not sure that makes me feel better but we will see once I get the block in my hands. I will update yall when that happens. Till then fish some fore me.


----------



## Jim

Wow, I need to get into these sections more, Spent the last hour reading through 5 pages of posts.


----------



## River Rider

Just got off the phone with Chris. Motor is shipping out today so I should havce it by next week. Man I am glad this thing is finally coming. It was coming down to the wire on some fishing trips I have planned. Not to mention the ol lady bitching about the boat being in the garage since December. Here is some new pictures of work I have been pittling with. Just a couple more things and I will be out of stuff to do to it at least till this winter.


----------



## River Rider

Finally got my block back. Looks awsome as it is painted a copper gold color. I put it back on the midsection and backed the boat into my tank and ran it for 2 hours at an idle for the initial start of the break in. It ran good and sounds nice. i didn't get any pictures of it yet but I will get some tonight. I plan on taking it out after work to run it for the next couple of hours of break in. I think by the end of the weekend I should have it completely broke in and just in time for my tourney next weekend. I will get some pictures up tonight and maybe some videos from over the weekend.


----------



## fender66

River Rider said:


> Finally got my block back. Looks awsome as it is painted a copper gold color. I put it back on the midsection and backed the boat into my tank and ran it for 2 hours at an idle for the initial start of the break in. It ran good and sounds nice. i didn't get any pictures of it yet but I will get some tonight. I plan on taking it out after work to run it for the next couple of hours of break in. I think by the end of the weekend I should have it completely broke in and just in time for my tourney next weekend. I will get some pictures up tonight and maybe some videos from over the weekend.



Happy to hear this is finally coming together. IMHO, that took way too long to get a motor back. Hope all goes very well for you from here on out.


----------



## River Rider

Here are some pictures. Kinda dig the colors.


----------



## Rock

sweet!


----------



## River Rider

Well just an update on how the new block runs. The motor has been bored, port, and polished to about an 80 horse. I finally got enough break in hours to where I could get the bought up on plane. That is when I found out that the block turns too fast for my jet as it would cavitate when I would try to get the boat on plane. After all weekend of going through everything I finally put the prop lower unit on and decided to run the boat to finish the break in. Man... That boat screams. I am talking turning less then 4 grand rpms and still up on plane and backed off the throttle. After talking with Lil blue rude I was directed that to run my jet I need a bigger impeller to slow the rpms. So I have some more money to put into what started as my river boat, but if it runs like it did today I will be happy. I am thinking of a new name for the boat but for sure everyone here knows the flat black evinrude is known as copper top because of the blocks paint job. I will update y'all when the impeller is in. I can't wait


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

The copperhead. :lol:


----------



## River Rider

Well I just got the bigger impeller in. It is the 7 3/16 stainless 4 blade. I wanted a 3 blade but they were out and I had to have it for this weekend. Good news is it worked. I jumped up on plane and shagged butt. Not sure the speed but I am turning 4000 rpm wide open and I think I should be able to do more. It is roughly more rpms, but not ever over 5. I wonder if I should have just went with a stainless prop the same size I had with the aluminum to slow it down just perfect. Lil blue if you have any ideas let me know otherwise I am sure I will be good with what I have.


----------



## hotshotinn

you have any updates on the boat?


----------



## River Rider

Latest update is I sent back the big impeller for the 6 7/8" stainless 3 blade. David Martin at Ernie's worked with me on the exchange, and I just recievced the new impeller. The only problem now is I noticed that this impeller as a different shear key then the one I have. SO now I have to see if I can find one locally. I might be lucky and have kept the keys I was giving the first time I bought parts from outboard jets, as I wasn't sure what style key I had so I got both the round and the square. (the square is the one I need) I will up date yall with how things work out once I get a new shear key.


----------



## hotshotinn

good luck to you.I hope the master blaster is a real runner for you


----------



## River Rider

Well finally the boat runs just right. I turn 6000 rpm wide open with two guys. I run 35 gps mph and it is a blast. Lil blue rude knows what he is talking about when it comes to jet motors. My motor was on the breaking point when it came to which size props but it is perfect now. We had a blast on the Colorado today and wasn't even fishing but I still caught something. Just to let people know when they say wild hogs are over populating this picture should prove it. We were just cruising and came across four of these bastards and one got away.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Glad to here you finally got it going. How much better does the 56cube do then the old 49cube? How it come out of the water?
Oh yeah, Mmmmm bacon =P~


----------



## fender66

Looks like you went hunting for fat chihuahuas.

Just sayin' :roll:


----------



## River Rider

The new block is night and day different then the old small block. Jumps up on plane almost instantly. Carries 3 heavy guys easily, and runs like I wanted. The only thing I need to do now is put some float boxes to keep it from porpoising and beef the transom.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Awsome, glad to hear your hapy with it. 
When you beef up the transom I'd get rid of the cmc trim since the motor has it's own tilt trim. That might help with the bouncing some.


----------



## River Rider

Actually that is my jack plate not trim. I use it when I switch to my prop. Keeps me from having to change the motor height manually. Hopefully by this next fall I will have enough money save to finish out my project since I pretty much spent what I had just on motor mods and such. Still have to admit I got off with a more or less brand new motor from the jet all the way to the block for alot less then if I had to buy a new jet motor. Whenever I can get to run again I will try to get some videos posted. Hopefully this time with fish pictures and not Piggies.


----------



## River Rider

So since I caught another post about upping the horse power in a little boat I thought I would post what I found in my boat. After running my boat for the past couple months I have had no problems or major hits. But after checking out my boat I found the gunnels where the transom attaches there are new cracks. Worse thing these aren't the first, but the second. You can see from the pics the damage but I am getting the transom beefed up as well as float boxes or pods depending where you Are from and call them.


----------



## River Rider

Just a quick update. My buddies metal shop is backed up and looks like I won't be able to get anything done for another week or two. Which is ok cause the funds are low anyways, plus I ordered new parts to clean up the motor. Plugs, wires, thermostat, plastic pieces. Little stuff that everyone once in a while seem to come loose on the control side of the motor. Once I get in the shop though I will get some pics up of the work done.


----------



## River Rider

Been a while since I have posted on my boat. Fished out of it till deer season and then parked it. Now that I am in the off season between deer season and right before fishing season I finally got my boat in the metal fab shop. The idea is they are going to install float boxes, beef up the transom, and fill some holes. One new thing I am hoping to get done is in the front of my console is a box. I used it for junk storage because there were holes in either side of it from the previous owner's speaker installation. I am getting them welded shut and was thinking of making this a live well or fish well. Not sure how I would do it as it is just bare aluminum and would get hot real easy so I was kicking around some ideas. I thought about opening the lid and spraying the sides down with spray foam, then trimming it up and fiberglassing over it. The only problem is will I be able to tie the fiberglass into the aluminum? Just kicking around ideas. I will post pictures of the boat when it gets back from the shop next week.


----------



## River Rider

Still haven't gotten my boat back but I did get some photos I the progress.


----------



## nick4203

nice transom repairs and pods!


----------



## River Rider

Honestly not what I was hoping for... This is what I wanted or at least something similar. Well all but the tunnel.


----------



## River Rider

I can't argue yet as it isn't done so not sure what it has cost me or if it is done. If it is cheap enough I won't argue but otherwise I am disappointed


----------



## River Rider

I can't argue yet as it isn't done so not sure what it has cost me or if it is done. If it is cheap enough I won't argue but otherwise I am disappointed


----------



## River Rider

Got the boat back. Stripped the stickers off sanded, cleaned, vinegared, and etching primered. Finally got a layer o paint down tonight and it was not an easy task. First the sprayer was clogged, then my compressor had a lot of moisture fixed both of them and then broke my sprayer. Either way got new sprayer and the first coat on. Looks good but I will need to wet sand and lay another coat tomorrow. Hoping to have the stencil work painted by Thursday so I can put my boat back together this weekend. Not sure that will all get done but I am ready to stop bumming rides and get back out there. Here are a few pictures more to come.


----------



## semojetman

Its lookin good man.


----------



## River Rider

I got the second coat of paint down. There are pictures by they look the same as before so I thought it was pointless. Either way I hope to lay down the stencil work tomorrow. I will update when I do.


----------



## River Rider

Well the outside painting is done. Well except for some touching up. Color scheme want what I had planned but looked to work the best. Painting a double rib boat with thick plastic stencils is a pain. All in all at least it is done. Now I am working on cleaning up the rat nest of wiring under the console. Plan is to have the rig put back together and ready to run by Sunday of next weekend. Here are a couple pix.


----------



## River Rider

Got to do a lot of the wiring under the console. It is still jumbled up but I haven't got to zip tie everything up yet. Tonight I hope to get the battery compartment ready and that wiring mess figured out and cleaned up.


----------



## stewartjackson

love the speed of a jet!!


----------



## Pweisbrod

Holy crap talk about a beefed up transom!


----------

